
Let's Wage a War on Loneliness - laurex
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/09/opinion/sunday/britain-loneliness-epidemic.html
======
ohiovr
Capitalize it instead. There is a need so it makes sense to make some money
with it. What is the business viability of the following:

25 minute theater for lunch. room at 11:45 use their smartphones to vote for
the show. All attendees must make a purchase.

Dance halls. I probably have 3 feet, but I can learn.

Certainly there must be a way to make money selling company.

